# Is it worth hiring an accountant to do fairly simple tax return?



## television (28 Feb 2011)

I am a PAYE worker as is my wife.

We rent out a house where the rent does not cover the mortgage

We are about to buy an house that has owner occupier relief attached

Is it worth our while hiring an accountant to do our tax returns as I know we are going to have to pay tax on the rental house this year?


----------



## Eithneangela (1 Mar 2011)

IMO, the online tax system is very intuitive and facilitates ease of tax returns.  Unless you just don't want to be bothered with the hassle of record-keeping (appropriate bills for maintenance, insurance, depreciation of contents, interest payments etc. of property), then it should be possible to DIY.


----------



## selfassessed (1 Mar 2011)

I would use an accountant.  I'm sure you know how to file the return but its what you don't know that will get you.  A practising accountant will (should!) have up to date knowledge on revenue compliance, filing dates, allowable reliefs and so on.  If you miss something you could get badly stung like I did.


----------

